# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Omituiset pysäkkisiirrot

## tohpeeri

Minua on vuosien varrella ihmetyttänyt muutama kummallinen pysäkkien siirto. Lukuisia vuosia sitten Naistenklinikan pysäkki Haartmaninkadulla Keskustaan päin siirrettiin risteyksen eteläpuolelle missä ei ole mitään suojaa sateelta ja tuulelta. Alun perin siirto johtui työmaasta. Vanha pysäkkikatos seisoi tyhjän panttina monta vuotta. Kysyin asiasta HSL:tä. Sain vastauksen, että kaupungin mielestä uusi paikka on parempi ja vanha katos poistetaan pian. Vuotta myöhemmin kysyin uudestaan. Nyt sanottiin HSL:n haluavan vanhan paikan käyttöön ja neuvottelevan asiasta. Pari kuukautta myöhemmin katos kuitenkin  viimein hävisi. Toinen paikka oli Kaarlenkadun pysäkki missä raitiovaunujen lisäksi pysähtyi 51.Reitti muuttui työmaan vuoksi. 51  piti palauttaa vanhalle reitille mutta Linkkerit eivät sitä pysty kulkemaan niin nyt on sitten pitkä pysäkkiväli Fleminginkadulta Brahen kentän luo tässä suunnassa. Kolmas omituisuus löytyy Runeberginkadulta. Kamppiin mennessä pysäkki oli ennen Caloniuksenkatua. Talotyömaa siirsi sen risteyksen eteläpuolelle. Homma on valmistunut varmaan vuosi sitten mutta vanha pysäkki nököttää tyhjänä, uusi on betoniporsaan varassa ilman linjanumeroita. Kysyin tätäkin HSL:tä. Vastaus oli: vanha pysäkki otetaan käyttöön muttei AINAKAAN ennen toukokuun loppua. Syytä ei kerrottu .  Onkohan muita tällaisia omituisia siirtoja?

----------


## joboo

> Kolmas omituisuus löytyy Runeberginkadulta. Kamppiin mennessä pysäkki oli ennen Caloniuksenkatua. Talotyömaa siirsi sen risteyksen eteläpuolelle. Homma on valmistunut varmaan vuosi sitten mutta vanha pysäkki nököttää tyhjänä, uusi on betoniporsaan varassa ilman linjanumeroita. Kysyin tätäkin HSL:tä. Vastaus oli: vanha pysäkki otetaan käyttöön muttei AINAKAAN ennen toukokuun loppua. Syytä ei kerrottu .  Onkohan muita tällaisia omituisia siirtoja?


Tämä pysäkki siirtyy omalle paikalle 1.2

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tämä pysäkki siirtyy omalle paikalle 1.2



Kummallista, että juuri n. viikko sitten HSL puhui siitä "ei ainakaan ennen toukokuun loppua".

----------


## tohpeeri

> Kummallista, että juuri n. viikko sitten HSL puhui siitä "ei ainakaan ennen toukokuun loppua".


Vielä tästä Runskin pysäkistä. 1.2. pysäkki ei siirtynyt mihinkään, onkohan aikaisemmin saamani ilmoitus lähempänä totuutta?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Vielä tästä Runskin pysäkistä. 1.2. pysäkki ei siirtynyt mihinkään, onkohan aikaisemmin saamani ilmoitus lähempänä totuutta?


Yllätys, yllätys! Olikohan siirto tehty yöllä sillä nyt 2.2. se on siellä missä kuuluukin.

----------


## Tuomas

Tänään 2.2.19 ei kuljettajapäätekään ollut ihan varma: https://www.instagram.com/p/BtYxeJaH...=1w37y91gjlo89

Kun pääsin paikan päälle, Apollonkadun pysäkki oli alkuperäisellä paikallaan.

----------

